# Dead Leaf Praying Mantis - habitat question



## babygyal_sw2 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

I read on exoticpetsuk that Dead Leaf Mantis should be put on a floor of dead leaves...but where could I get dead leaves from? Obviously not off the street because of bugs and diseases.

I saw a dead leaf pm in london zoo and reeeeallly want one but i really want to look after it properly...so can someone help me with this?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

You don't need dead leaves. I use spahgnum moss in the bottom of all my mantis enclosures. If you want to you can use the leaves for a natural look. I don't know where you live but here I can walk outside and find leaves anywhere.


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 19, 2007)

just micro wave them 1st..


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

You don't need to worry about sterilzing anything really. Maybe just a quick rinse. I use all kinds of stuff from outside for mantids and never have a problem.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

Remember that mantises are naturally from the outside. If they do fine out there, they should do fine with stuff from out there.


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless they've been treated with high doses of pesticide or other chemicals ... then that might not be such a hot idea.


----------



## babygyal_sw2 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll get some that have come straight off trees, wash them and so on and go from there...the pesticides issue was the thing I was worried about when taking stuff from outside!! Its from my garden though and I havent put anything on it so hopefully that'll be okay.

Is there anything else besides leaves that they would like?


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 23, 2007)

> Hi everyone!!I read on exoticpetsuk that Dead Leaf Mantis should be put on a floor of dead leaves...but where could I get dead leaves from? Obviously not off the street because of bugs and diseases.
> 
> I saw a dead leaf pm in london zoo and reeeeallly want one but i really want to look after it properly...so can someone help me with this?
> 
> Thanks!!


London zoo doesnt have any dead leaf mantis, at least not in the bugs department.

Standard chineese mantis and phyllium only.....











but the regardless the deadleaf ones do look great!, moss is good for humidity but nothing to stop you putting some leaves down as well!


----------



## Christian (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi.

_Deroplatys_ species do not live and hide themselves on the forest floor, even though this is often said and seen on photos. They might well fit the dead leaves on the floor, but this does not mean that they really live there. In fact they live on small trees or dead ferns in the forest, often between green leaves, and are nevertheless well hidden.

Regards,

Christian


----------

